# The Heidi Poll......



## etexas (Jan 14, 2010)

OK, I have one going on her Hubby and my Friend Rueben (Batman). So one for her ...here goes what all does Heidi......... (Oh.....of COURSE what I listed in the Poll are mere suggestions! SO, If anything other than what I listed pops into your noggin, Please! Feel free to put it in a Post! Pax Est Bonum!)


----------



## AThornquist (Jan 14, 2010)

Well, we know where she puts the soap so _that's_ not the answer . . .


----------



## etexas (Jan 14, 2010)

AThornquist said:


> Well, we know where she puts the soap so _that's_ not the answer . . .


 I don't know that...where is the soap (This is sounding like an Abbot and Costello.)


----------



## au5t1n (Jan 14, 2010)

etexas said:


> AThornquist said:
> 
> 
> > Well, we know where she puts the soap so _that's_ not the answer . . .
> ...


 
"So what do you keep in your fridge?"
"The microwave"
"No, the fridge"
"That's what I keep in the fridge"
"That's what I'm asking. What do you keep in the fridge?"
"The microwave"
"NOT the microwave, the FRIDGE!"


----------



## a mere housewife (Jan 14, 2010)

*Rare footage of a snow leopard preferring mayonnaise*

This rare image of the reclusive snow leopard was captured by a team of photographers recently, in my fridge. 

(The photographers have apparently been camping out in there for months, in hopes of discovering whether snow leopards prefer mayonnaise or miracle whip.)


----------



## kvanlaan (Jan 14, 2010)

Brown goop. It was made months ago and was reportedly (by Heidi herself, no less) described as inedible, so there it likely remains.


----------



## etexas (Jan 14, 2010)

kvanlaan said:


> Brown goop. It was made months ago and was reportedly (by Heidi herself, no less) described as inedible, so there it likely remains.


Kevin, she futher described is "the dead marshes of Mordor!"


----------



## Wayne (Jan 14, 2010)

Photo makes me think of how financial independence and bollywood stardom might be achieved by making and marketing Zach the Stuffed Dog, replete with accompanying illustrated storybook. Franchising possibilities are endless.

Lucrative tiered marketing scheme adopted by PB Forum members. Get on board fast. Don't be left at the bottom of the pyramid.


----------



## a mere housewife (Jan 14, 2010)

kvanlaan said:


> Brown goop. It was made months ago and was reportedly (by Heidi herself, no less) described as inedible, so there it likely remains.


 
 The Chocolate Gob!

(It's the sort of Shelob of the refrigerator.)


----------



## etexas (Jan 14, 2010)

Wayne said:


> Photo makes me think of how financial independence and bollywood stardom might be achieved by making and marketing Zach the Stuffed Dog, replete with accompanying illustrated storybook. Franchising possibilities are endless.
> 
> Lucrative tiered marketing scheme adopted by PB Forum members. Get on board fast. Don't be left at the bottom of the pyramid.


HEY! my thread! I also have a Princeton Probate/Contract "Law-Books" on retainer...I get 65% both on up fronts and all future marketing and revenue.


----------



## Andres (Jan 14, 2010)

a mere housewife said:


> This rare image of the reclusive snow leopard was captured by a team of photographers recently, in my fridge.
> 
> (The photographers have apparently been camping out in there for months, in hopes of discovering whether snow leopards prefer mayonnaise or miracle whip.)


 
you have a lot of tasty juices in your fridge. I wanna try that purple one.


----------



## etexas (Jan 14, 2010)

Andres said:


> a mere housewife said:
> 
> 
> > This rare image of the reclusive snow leopard was captured by a team of photographers recently, in my fridge.
> ...


 I think it's rare thing called....grape juice....


----------



## Berean (Jan 14, 2010)

It might be Mogen David in a plastic jug.


----------



## a mere housewife (Jan 14, 2010)

It is indeed, rare footage of grape juice.


----------



## etexas (Jan 14, 2010)

a mere housewife said:


> It is indeed, rare footage of grape juice.


First I have seen!


----------



## Andres (Jan 14, 2010)

a mere housewife said:


> It is indeed, rare footage of grape juice.


 
All the more reason I wanna try some. If I hear rare, I automatically think it tastes better. I'm also banking on some fermentation to have taken place.


----------



## Laura (Jan 14, 2010)

I voted critters and was going to explain before I even saw Heidi's post about how the rare snow leopard was very warm-natured, and he fell asleep beside Heidi while she was using her space heater, and when he woke up he had nearly melted, so he asked if he could go sit in the fridge for a spell. (Maybe this is a Southern snow leopard.)


----------



## etexas (Jan 15, 2010)

Is the Leopard messing with beer??? What is that, Heidi, you have explaining to do.


----------



## a mere housewife (Jan 15, 2010)

Oh no, the rare snow leopard is too young to drink. I would like to have him baptised but Ruben isn't sure stuffed animals are included in the administration of the covenant. He's very attentive when Ruben reads sermons to us though: I find it impossible to understand how Ruben can concentrate on reading, with the snow leopard paying such close attention.


----------



## etexas (Jan 15, 2010)

a mere housewife said:


> Oh no, the rare snow leopard is too young to drink. I would like to have him baptised but Ruben isn't sure stuffed animals are included in the administration of the covenant. He's very attentive when Ruben reads sermons to us though: I find it impossible to understand how Ruben can concentrate on reading, with the snow leopard paying such close attention.


Well, it is a cub...thusly...has not turned into the merciless killing machine it will become. Heidi. Sorry about this........but I say in another 6 months..........................you might have to give Simba there the old "boot".


----------



## etexas (Jan 16, 2010)

Using my BUMP "allowance for Heidi Poll


----------

